# Lionel's new HO roadbed track!



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

So with their reintroduction of an HO-scale model train line, Lionel has come out with their own line of HO-scale roadbed track, referred to as the MagneLock track system. It connects by magnets, instead of plastic alignment clips as found in Bachmann's E-Z Track or Life-Like's Power-Loc Track or Kato's UniTrack or whatever, and it also has electrical contacts in the roadbed that allows for not needing rail joiners. Lionel's been going all-out; the MagneLock track even uses Code-83 nickel silver rails! (Though this is probably so they can compete more directly with MTH's RealTrax and Atlas's True-Track; Bachmann E-Z Track still uses Code-100.)
So far they are only offering it in 9" straight and 20"-radius curves (surprised they aren't in the usual 18" or 22"!) But I imagine more would soon be available. After all, I am reminded of how when Bachmann introduced E-Z Track back in 1994 (initially called their "Right Track" system), they only had 9" straights and terminal rerailer, 18"-radius curves, and regular left and right-hand remote turnouts, compared to what they have today.
Here's a product video...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The track has the advantage other track/roadbed systems
lack, easy compatibility with other makes of track and
turnouts. Most likely they'll come out with curves of other
radius, and possibly their own turnouts and other
track accessories.

Don


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm skeptical. 
Does Lionel really think that what was missing in the world of HO was a new track system? For a company that already struggles mightily with QC issues it seems that it might have been wiser to stick with a known system.

Also, I'm curious to see if this high-end track is packaged with the old-style trains they've just acquired from Mantua.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Magnets*



wiley2012 said:


> So with their reintroduction of an HO-scale model train line, Lionel has come out with their own line of HO-scale roadbed track, referred to as the MagneLock track system. It connects by magnets, instead of plastic alignment clips as found in Bachmann's E-Z Track or Life-Like's Power-Loc Track or Kato's UniTrack or whatever, and it also has electrical contacts in the roadbed that allows for not needing rail joiners. Lionel's been going all-out; the MagneLock track even uses Code-83 nickel silver rails! (Though this is probably so they can compete more directly with MTH's RealTrax and Atlas's True-Track; Bachmann E-Z Track still uses Code-100.)
> So far they are only offering it in 9" straight and 20"-radius curves (surprised they aren't in the usual 18" or 22"!) But I imagine more would soon be available. After all, I am reminded of how when Bachmann introduced E-Z Track back in 1994 (initially called their "Right Track" system), they only had 9" straights and terminal rerailer, 18"-radius curves, and regular left and right-hand remote turnouts, compared to what they have today.
> Here's a product video...


Wiley2012;


I wondered if the "embedded magnets" would cause problems with magnetic knuckle couplers. Watched the video and it says the magnets won't cause coupler problems. I guess time and use will tell.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

Lionel has never figured out HO modelers and what to sell to them. They could have shifted their focus to HO in the 60's and become a giant, but they continued on with O gauge and offered toy-like trains instead.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It looks like every other track with included roadbed...plastic.

Fine for a circle of track around the tree, but I can't imagine this being targeted at the serious modeler.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looking at the track in the video, I'm wondering if this isn't being made by Kato to Lionel's specifications?

It very much resembles Kato Unitrack with a different system of joining the pieces together...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> It looks like every other track with included roadbed...plastic.
> 
> Fine for a circle of track around the tree, but I can't imagine this being targeted at the serious modeler.


And what exactly would your definition of a "serious modeller" be?


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> And what exactly would your definition of a "serious modeller" be?


I guess the definition of a serious modeler would be a person who takes their modeling serious. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JoeSaggese said:


> I guess the definition of a serious modeler would be a person who takes their modeling serious. :smilie_daumenpos:


Some people can be very serious about their hobby, without caring one whit if what they are doing looks realistic or not. For instance, the most rigid adherence to prototype practices I have ever seen took place on a plywood central without a hint of scenery and only cardboard boxes with out of scale photos and magic marker labels to represent industries.

It all depends on what interests the individual. Lack of realism does not make one any less of a serious or "real" model railroader. That is what Old Hobo objected to. I am sure Michael didn't mean to imply otherwise.


----------

